# Ninou



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Aprofito per desitjar-vos que us ho passeu molt bé per Ninou! 
...mmm...Ninou? sí, home per _Cap d'Any_!
és que em fa gràcia aquesta paraula que he après ara, per cert, a on es diu?


----------



## Nenita84

Hola, la veritat es que mai havia sentit "ninou", si de cas "nanit", és a dir, "bona nit". De tota manera, NINOU A TOTHOM !!


----------



## Mei

Jo tampoc! Ninou? En fi, que tingueu un Bon Ninou companys!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Ei companys,
no havia contestat abans perquè jo tampoc l'he sentida mai...

Molt bon Ninou i un petó molt gran per a tots!!


----------



## belén

Tampoc ho havia escoltat abans.


----------



## Anna Più

_Ninou_... és maca! jo només l'havia sentida com a cognom, i no sabia que volia dir _cap d'any_!

Gràcies Roi! 

i bon ninou a tots i a totes, és clar. 
A.


----------



## Roi Marphille

vaja, ningú la coneix...serà en valencià? tatxan tatxan...


----------



## Nenita84

Tampoc creu que siga en valencià perque és la llengua que jo escolte (encara que mai ho parle)  habitualment a més del castellà i mai havia sentit aquest apocop per dir-le d´alguna manera....


----------



## Laia

Potser a Lleida?
http://www.castellsdelleida.com/cat-Calendari-335


----------



## Roi Marphille

Sembla ser que és una paraula en desús. 
Al "diec" he trobat coses molt maques, una d'elles aquesta cançó/dita popular: 
_"Per Santa Llúcia un pas de pulsa; per Nadal un pas de gall; per Ninou un pas de bou, i pels Reis mitja hora creix."_
entrenyable, no? 
definitívament, a partir d'ara utilitzaré aquesta paraula, que s'està perdent!


----------



## Samaruc

Salut a tots,

Abans que res, aprofite per desitjar-vos també un excel·lent ninou.

Jo ja coneixia la paraula, però no sé ben bé per què ja que per València no es diu... Supose que la dec haver llegida però no sé on ni quan...

Com sempre quan hi ha una paraula així, a mi el que m'agrada és el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear perquè a més de mostrar la descripció, les variants, les frases fetes i els usos també indica a quines zones es diu cada mot (és impressionant la feinada que varen fer... tot i que no siga normatiu és una referència inqüestionable). Mireu què diu per a ninou:

_NINOU m.
|| 1. Primer dia de l'any (Empordà, Garrotxa, La Selva, Ripollès, Gironès, Guilleries, Lluçanès, Plana de Vic, Vall d'Àneu); cast. año nuevo. Aquí uenguem ans de Nadal e romanguem tro a Ninou en Oriola, Jaume I, Cròn. 433. Yo partiré aprés ninou tantost en tal guisa que yo seré ab vós per tot lo mes de giner, doc. a. 1330 (Anuari IEC, ii, 322). Lo primer dia de janer qui és appellat Ninou, Pere IV, Cròn. 379. Un cas estrany, | en lo món nou, | jorn de Ninou | se esdevench, Spill 1650.
|| 2. Estrena en diners o en llepolies, que es dóna el dia de cap d'any a les criatures que feliciten per la diada (Bonansa, Sort, Pobla de S., Vall d'Àger). Quan els nois van a les cases a felicitar, diuen: «Voleu dar-nos ninou, avui que és bon dia?» i els donen diners o botifarra o altra cosa de menjar (Pobla de S.). De l'anada dels infants a felicitar, se'n diu «anar a ninou» (Bonansa). A Àger, la fórmula petitòria dels infants és: «Mos voleu fer de ninou, que us guardarem la vaqueta i el bou?»
|| 3. Flor de narcís (Pou Thes. puer. 38, Torra Dicc.). Ninou tardà: nom que el naturalista valencià Cavanilles donà a la planta Narcissus serotinus (Cavanilles Observ. ii, 328).
Ninou: llin. existent a Anglès, Hostalric, Viladrau, Cardedeu, Montornés, Palou, etc.
    Refr.
—«Per Ninou, un pas de bou»: significa que al començament de l'any el dia ja s'ha allargat una mica (Empordà, Garrotxa, Maresme).
    Fon.: ninɔ́w (or., occ.).
    Etim.: del llatí anni novi, ‘de l'any nou’._


----------



## Anna Più

Samaruc said:
			
		

> (...)Com sempre quan hi ha una paraula així, a mi el que m'agrada és el *Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear* perquè a més de mostrar la descripció, les variants, les frases fetes i els usos també indica a quines zones es diu cada mot (*és impressionant la feinada que varen fer... tot i que no siga normatiu és una referència inqüestionable*). (...)


 
Sens dubte Samaruc! . I com la van fer! ... si no m'equivoco, Mossèn Alcover va recórre tot el país dalt d'una burra, escoltant els parlars de la gent, recollint les paraules pròpies de cada lloc i sistematitzant-les... santa paciència! 

Salut!
(i perdoneu que me n'hagi anat una mica del tema...) 
A+


----------

